# Boring Oats; Ideas Anyone?



## Wells

'ello you. 

Checked the breakfast recipes on this section, some quite naff ones so I thought I'll post.

I love breakfast and I love oats but after a while it just taste boring. Everyday I wake up at half 7 and have 100g of oats with water, 1 large banana and a shake with fish oils and BCAA. (Cookies & Cream shake that is) 

But besides all that, is there anything I can do to make my oats more exciting?

Anything I can add to make them less boring and bland?

(Mother's came home with a ton a shopping so I'll be trying any recipes given tomorrow!)


----------



## Paul_k2

I use to put blueberries in my oats, give it a good stir and you get purple porridge. Would like to see what others do as well


----------



## MRSTRONG

put a tampon in the bowl each morning then when you empty enough of the bowl to see it you will be surprised at finding it maybe try rubber jonnys too mix it up each day .

or just add more boring things like raisins or syrup 

but is tampon spelt correctly


----------



## Chris new

mixed fruit and mixed spice goes down well


----------



## Guest

uhan said:


> or just add more boring things like *reisens *or syrup


----------



## MRSTRONG

damn i had to google riesen too .


----------



## jamiedilk

put the oats in the protein shake and blend or get ground oats u get everything u need with less washing up!!!


----------



## Guest

I assume u actually meant raisins?

My favourite oats is choc whey + peanut butter + oats.

like a snickers


----------



## will-uk

protein powder into oats, water job done .... strawberry oats mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wells

Ha! Of course chocolate whey! Duh. I'll deffo be adding some blueberries tomorrow, the sound of purplely blue porridge sounds awesome.

Thanks guys


----------



## Fullhouse

I've been having them in these


----------



## pixiesfan

For my oats i put blueberries, raspberries,banana and flaxseed(crushed) on top an look forward to it every morning. and gulp down tuna in a shake.


----------



## rocky666

rasperry sugar free jam put a tablespoon in oats before u microwave then stir thourougly yum yum!


----------



## totalwar

jamiedilk said:


> put the oats in the protein shake and blend or get ground oats u get everything u need with less washing up!!!


going to give that a try sound's really nice

how much peanut butter do you use?


----------



## Wells

pixiesfan said:


> For my oats i put blueberries, raspberries,banana and flaxseed(crushed) on top an look forward to it every morning. and gulp down tuna in a shake.


Tuna in a shake? I just borked, haha.


----------



## madmuscles

Wells said:


> Tuna in a shake? I just borked, haha.


Lol, tuna and orange juice shakes were/are common

http://www.google.co.uk/search?

hl=en&q=tuna+and+orange+juice+shake&aq=1&aqi=g2g-v5&aql=&oq=tuna+and+ora

:nono: :no: :nono:


----------



## DiamondDixie

Tinned fruit


----------



## barsnack

tell them jokes


----------



## DiamondDixie

barsnack said:


> tell them jokes


You big erect doucher lol, tickle them belly side up


----------



## CoffeeFiend

I have cinnamon in mine just gives it flavour without unloading on the sugary carbs, ginger mixes quite well too but i personally hate it in oats but have heard its quite popular for some..


----------



## Aggression

Add milk/water to oats, chopped apple, banana, raisins and coconut, microwave for 2mins, add your protein powder and mix in (or just have a shake seperate). Swirl in some honey and sprinkle cinnamon and nutmeg on top = the best brekkie ever! (even better with egg whites mixed in)


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Aggression said:


> Add milk/water to oats, chopped apple, banana, raisins and coconut, microwave for 2mins, add your protein powder and mix in (or just have a shake seperate). Swirl in some honey and sprinkle cinnamon and nutmeg on top = the best brekkie ever! (even better with egg whites mixed in)


Missed nutmeg! That too is awesome on oats


----------



## DiamondDixie

CoffeeFiend said:


> Missed nutmeg! That too is awesome on oats


Our very own Jordan Ramsey


----------



## ryan67

i stick splenda in mine to sweeten it up and some almonds - look forward to it every time I wake up.


----------



## flapjack

I always use ultra fine oats and throw them in the blender with some chocolate cookie protein powder.


----------



## Nickthegreek

Chop up some apricots and goji berries put them in a microwavable bowl, chuck in oats poor boiling water over and stick it in the microwave for 2 minutes!

Meanwhile shake up 2 scoops of vanilla protein with milk or water.

Then when the oats are done poor the protein into it and sprinkle some chopped walnuts (or any other nuts you like) over.

Big spoon.

Enjoy

mmmmmmm


----------



## Don-karam

Mmmmmmmmmmmm oats! Blueberries.


----------



## Dan1234

I just finished my cookie and cream syntha 6 bu putting 1-2 scoops in my porridge! treat!

or golden syrup and banana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JusNoGood

I just mix in raisins, cranberries (half price in H& B) and the poor on water...if it dries I'll pour on some chocolate whey I m drinking at the same time...lovely.


----------



## Fluffchucker

Skimmed milk

Tbsp linseeds

Scoop of pro powder

Cup of berries, normally blue and strawberries

Tbsp walnut oil

Blend..... Purple breakfast shake! Done!


----------



## Fluffchucker

My first attempt at a bulk whilst in the RAF had my meal times limited, Tin of Tina in either 500ml of fresh orange or flat coke went down quickly for a morning snack!



madmuscles said:


> Lol, tuna and orange juice shakes were/are common
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?
> 
> hl=en&q=tuna+and+orange+juice+shake&aq=1&aqi=g2g-v5&aql=&oq=tuna+and+ora
> 
> :nono: :no: :nono:


----------



## chaosmatt

jamiedilk said:


> put the oats in the protein shake and blend or get ground oats u get everything u need with less washing up!!!


I do this with 2 of my shakes, do you find it is as effective as having them made into porridge?


----------

